# Take Shelter



## Danno8199 (Feb 21, 2012)

As anyone seen the movie take shelter? And what do you think? it is a new movie and on demand if u have Comcast.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I wanted to see it but it was not at a theater near me. I will check my cable system to see if it's on demand.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

JustCliff said:


> I wanted to see it but it was not at a theater near me. I will check my cable system to see if it's on demand.


I checked it out from netflix, not what you would think from the cover. It is a man dealing with mental issues, one being paranoia concerning protecting his family from his perceived imagined threats. He builds the "ultimate
bunker" which is a shipping container added next to his in ground storm shelter, very shallow, about a foot of earth on top, then adds two whirligig wind turbines on the top, plumbed water supply and a toilet. He has a couple of gas masks and cots, for his wife and himself but none for the daughter?

BB


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> I checked it out from netflix, not what you would think from the cover. It is a man dealing with mental issues, one being paranoia concerning protecting his family from his perceived imagined threats. He builds the "ultimate
> bunker" which is a shipping container added next to his in ground storm shelter, very shallow, about a foot of earth on top, then adds two whirligig wind turbines on the top, plumbed water supply and a toilet. He has a couple of gas masks and cots, for his wife and himself but none for the daughter?
> 
> BB


well, that's because preppers are :nuts: and obviously don't think things through...  :gaah:


----------

